# etyres has anyone used them please



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just looked round mh On checking tyre pressures I noticed that all four tyres had small cracks in them.
Not wishing to tempt fate I will change them.
Only done 14k and plenty of life on the treads.

Has anyone used www.etyres.co.uk home fitting service.
they offer a range of twelve tyres from around £85 upwards.

Dave p


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We looked at them last year but finally went to ATS when we came over to the UK. 4 Michelin Agilis Camping and were about £400 fitted.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Costco does good deals on Michelins....

David


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Not used etyres, but I have used http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk a few times as they have always come out best on price for me.

They are the online channel for National Tyres so you go to them for fitting at a specified time.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The better half used them last year. She had a flat tyre on her car which was in our drive with no spare wheel and no jack - just a can of tyre-weld. The local tyre people wouldn't come out and rather than use the can of tyre weld she called e-tyres. I was most sceptical when she told me that she had made an appointment but they were very good. Arrived on time and much cheaper than even the cheapest local supplier. We would use them again.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks all for the swift response.


Dave p


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

E Tyres- Good price, branded tyres, arrived on time. Told him where to lift the Shalhambra as lifting on the sills bends them. All well and done. Something made me check a few days later...bent sill. I should have checked at the time. 

Other than damaging my car! they were good.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I've used them three times - very satisfied.


----------

